# Sublimation - pressure with a heat press? Too much, too little, or just right?



## cj.228 (Dec 30, 2020)

I hope I'm posting this in the correct area of the forum. If not, I apologize!

I am just trying to see if I can find out some information on how to know if I'm using too much pressure with my heat press when applying a sublimation transfer to a 100% polyester shirt? I have read from others that you don't need much pressure, to you need medium to firm pressure and etc... Now the company I received my transfers from, had it on their website that I need to do medium/firm pressure with my heat press. However, when I used what I believe is medium pressure it leaves a sheen kind of effect on the shirts. The image transfers great, just noticed a sheen on the shirts after they were pressed. I didn't think that was normal?

I've been trying to look up youtube videos, or any kind of videos that would explain better as to what kind of pressure you would need for applying sublimation transfers to 100% polyester shirts to no luck. So I figured I'd try here instead.

I also read as well that you don't need a pressing pillow if there is a rubber mat on your heat press. The heat press I have is a ProWorld Transpro Select Semi Auto 16x20 Heat press with a slide out drawer (not sure if that info is helpful or not).

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

Bit hard to notice but there's a search function near the top of this page, if you search heat press marks there's plenty of reading.









Search results for query: heat press marks







www.t-shirtforums.com


----------



## cj.228 (Dec 30, 2020)

JynxDezyns said:


> Bit hard to notice but there's a search function near the top of this page, if you search heat press marks there's plenty of reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I tried searching already with a few different combinations. I was trying to look up "sheen marks" after sublimation and such but wasn't finding much.. I didn't realize sheen marks are also considered scorch marks or burn marks since it doesn't discolor the shirts it just leave them shiny like. Not sure how else to explain it.

I'm gonna try lessening my pressure, and see if that helps at all.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Sublimation only requires enough pressure to keep the paper flat against the substrate, so not a lot. If any seams of the garment are on the area pressed, then you should use a pillow (or a pad large enough to elevate the image area, but small enough to avoid the seams). If you get a pillow, it should be smaller than your platen, else the edges of the heat platen can bite into the garment and make permanent creases. Besides pressure, you can back off a bit on temperature and increase time.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sheen on polyester at high temperatures is, unfortunately, a side effect of dye sublimation. It's hardly noticeable, if at all, on white poly, but noticeable on any other light color. Pressure does not seem to make a difference.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Light pressure works well for t-shirts.
The sheen is heat related, and the only way to reduce/avoid it is using lower temperature.

Doing your own tests is always the best option. Here is how to do it.
1. Cut one shirt in 4x4 inch squares to use for testing.
2. Print 3x3 inch squares of sublimation paper divided in 4 color sections (CMYK) .
3. Press the first test square at 320F for 90 seconds.
4. Increase the temperature by 5 degrees for each additional test.
5. Compare the test results.

You can obviously repeat the test for 60, 75, or or even 120 seconds pressing time.


----------



## Rekir (May 12, 2021)

cj.228 said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the correct area of the forum. If not, I apologize!
> 
> I am just trying to see if I can find out some information on how to know if I'm using too much pressure with my heat press when applying a sublimation transfer to a 100% polyester shirt? I have read from others that you don't need much pressure, to you need medium to firm pressure and etc... Now the company I received my transfers from, had it on their website that I need to do medium/firm pressure with my heat press. However, when I used what I believe is medium pressure it leaves a sheen kind of effect on the shirts. The image transfers great, just noticed a sheen on the shirts after they were pressed. I didn't think that was normal?
> 
> ...


If there is a sheen/shiny appearance to the fabric after application, you have overheated the fabric and begun melting the polyester and the pressure flattens the knit.

It is trial and error for each fabric you use from each supplier/brand. You'll want to have a book of notes for each product number.


----------



## timreiling (Oct 14, 2010)

cj.228 said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the correct area of the forum. If not, I apologize!
> 
> I am just trying to see if I can find out some information on how to know if I'm using too much pressure with my heat press when applying a sublimation transfer to a 100% polyester shirt? I have read from others that you don't need much pressure, to you need medium to firm pressure and etc... Now the company I received my transfers from, had it on their website that I need to do medium/firm pressure with my heat press. However, when I used what I believe is medium pressure it leaves a sheen kind of effect on the shirts. The image transfers great, just noticed a sheen on the shirts after they were pressed. I didn't think that was normal?
> 
> ...


We print our own on Ricoh printers, Sawgrass ink & sublimation paper. Use use light to med. pressure, no pillow.
Here is a tip you might need to know someday. If the polyester you want to print on repels drops of water, you *can't *print on it, Sub. D2G and maybe vinyl.


----------



## MichaelDavies (Jan 20, 2010)

cj.228 said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the correct area of the forum. If not, I apologize!
> 
> I am just trying to see if I can find out some information on how to know if I'm using too much pressure with my heat press when applying a sublimation transfer to a 100% polyester shirt? I have read from others that you don't need much pressure, to you need medium to firm pressure and etc... Now the company I received my transfers from, had it on their website that I need to do medium/firm pressure with my heat press. However, when I used what I believe is medium pressure it leaves a sheen kind of effect on the shirts. The image transfers great, just noticed a sheen on the shirts after they were pressed. I didn't think that was normal?
> 
> ...


When pressing garments, there are a few tricks. The first one is get a teflon pillow and make sure you use it correctly, I have seen too often people using a pillow but not opening the press so as not to completely crush the pillow. When the press is fully locked in place there should be a 10mm gap for a 15mm pillow. Having the pillow smaller than the platen will mean the garment will fall away from the press and not leave a sharp edge.
The next point is to make sure the paper is larger than the area that comes in contact with the press so that you don't leave a rectangle impression on the garment. Our eyes find and see straight lines to if you don't want to waste paper having a little image in the middle of a large piece of paper you can tear the edges to create an unusual shape with no straight edges.
If you are using 200 degrees C for 60 to 70 seconds you will get good transfer.

I hope this helps


----------

